

Meet 'Titstare', the Tech World's Latest 'Joke' from the Minds of Brogrammers - victorhn
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2013/09/titstare-tech-worlds-latest-brogrammer-joke-techcrunch-disrupt/69171/

======
informatimago
The important part, the one that should make scandal: male life expectancy is
dropping!

